#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Увлажнители

## ПавелПас

Кто что делает зимой? Иначе даже в тепле дышать сложно, насколько сухой становится воздух в отопительный сезон.

----------


## Anthony

Господи Иисусе, муж Марии, сын Иосифа.... какие все неженки стали!
Живу без увлажнителя, пью воду из-под крана, вместо кондёра - окно

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кто что делает зимой? Иначе даже в тепле дышать сложно, насколько сухой становится воздух в отопительный сезон.


Аквариум завести не пробовали ?
Можно без рыб, а просто с растениями, ну  и с прибором аэрации, освещением и без верхнего стекла.

Иначе, если у Вас так всё изолировано, что:



> даже в тепле дышать сложно, насколько сухой становится воздух в отопительный сезон


то, увлажнитель воздуха = привет плесень и грибок
(особенно если дом относительно старой(советской) постройки, без системы наружного утепления стен)

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.11.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Аквариум завести не пробовали ?
> Можно без рыб, а просто с растениями, ну  и с прибором аэрации, освещением и без верхнего стекла.
> 
> Иначе, если у Вас так всё изолировано, что:
> 
> то увлажнитель воздуха = привет плесень и грибок


Чет мне подумалось... а мох тут не поможет? Грядку если завести, красивую.. влажную

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2018)

----------


## Anthony

UPD про мох...

Я все горю желанием оформить красиво алтарь.. насадить в квадратные емкости мха.. суккулентов... алоэ всякие красивые есть, жутко гневные по виду .. как в гневных чистых землях выращенные. И по вечерам выливать туда воду из чашек. 
Красота же будет. И практично, и уютно. И цветут круглый год... ну, в смысле красивые круглый год. И эстетичненько все.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Господи Иисусе, муж Марии, сын Иосифа.... какие все неженки стали!
> Живу без увлажнителя, пью воду из-под крана, вместо кондёра - окно


Безмерно рад за ваше здоровье. 

А вот моя практика концентрации внимания на дыхании показала что с дыханием у меня проблемы, и их надо срочно лечить. Как говорится, всего полчаса максимального внимания - и опа - прозрел!



> алоэ всякие красивые есть


А, так вот это тоже неплохой вариант - цветы. Но темновато у меня.

----------


## Anthony

> Безмерно рад за ваше здоровье. 
> 
> А вот моя практика концентрации внимания на дыхании показала что с дыханием у меня проблемы, и их надо срочно лечить. Как говорится, всего полчаса максимального внимания - и опа - прозрел!
> А, так вот это тоже неплохой вариант - цветы. Но темновато у меня.


А до того как начали морочиться над дыханием, проблемы были?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот моя практика концентрации внимания на дыхании показала что с дыханием у меня проблемы, и их надо срочно лечить. Как говорится, всего полчаса максимального внимания - и опа - прозрел!
> .


За дыханием надо просто наблюдать. и - всё !
А предварительно научиться расслаблять тело и чтоб дыхание просто было естесственное как напр. во время сна.

Иначе и не такие проблемы могут быть.
 (тож одна из причин почему напр. я не сторонник массовой практики анапанасати, да ещё и без непосредственного наблюдения и руководства квалифицированного наставника)

----------


## ПавелПас

> А до того как начали морочиться над дыханием, проблемы были?


У нас в стране одна проблема раз в год - зима. Зимой насморк - обычное явление. Потому тему про страны для эмиграции тоже сделал, уже недели 2 назад.  :Smilie:  Год назад осенью примерно в то же время у меня кран сорвало и затопило всю квартиру, так что проблем с увлажнением не было потом ещё очень долго.

В качестве увлажнения использовал пластиковые стаканчики всунутые в батарею, но видимо этого сейчас мне мало. Вчера всю ночь кипятил кастрюльку воды на кухне и спал там же на диване (а кастрюлька оказывается быстро, менее чем за 4 часа, выкипает даже при малом нагреве). Дыхание выправил, но жуть как не выспался постоянно отвлекаясь, не начинает ли оно гореть.

----------


## Шенпен

Увлажнитель воздуха - не вариант?

----------

Neroli (18.11.2018), Алик (19.11.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> то, увлажнитель воздуха = привет плесень и грибок
> (особенно если дом относительно старой(советской) постройки, без системы наружного утепления стен)


У меня увлажнитель и я не очень представляю как же нужно увлажнять ,чтобы плесень и грибы.

----------


## Neroli

> Вчера всю ночь кипятил кастрюльку воды на кухне и спал там же на диване (а кастрюлька оказывается быстро, менее чем за 4 часа, выкипает даже при малом нагреве). Дыхание выправил, но жуть как не выспался постоянно отвлекаясь, не начинает ли оно гореть.


Спите в ванной при включенном кране. Гореть не будет точно.
Разве что квартиру затопите опять, все польза.

----------


## ПавелПас

Про увлажнители ессно не только слышал, но и видел. Они ультразвуковые (сейчас на этом принципе модно сигареты делать). Ультразвук выбивает капельки воды в воздух. Но надо лить дисциллят, или частички минеральных веществ тончайшей пылью лягут на всё что есть в квартире. Потому пока что испортил 1 и без того ненужный чайник - буду им парить, горячим паром. Тут ещё думаю кипятильник в кастрюлю, и парить тёплой водой всю ночь. Расход энергии будет большой, но зато минеральная пыль не будет всюду оседать.



> У меня увлажнитель


А обозначенных выше проблем - нет?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У меня увлажнитель и я не очень представляю как же нужно увлажнять ,чтобы плесень и грибы.


Вопрос в стенах и изоляции.

Если влаге уходить некуда и стены снаружи не утеплены, то зимой при морозе будет влага на стенах ввиде конденсата собираться, даже при не очень большом перепаде температур. Это не обязательно сразу видно.

Увлажнители подходят лишь для современных домов, где применяются системы теплоизоляции. И зимой температура стены внутри помещения не отличается от температуры воздуха при работающем отоплении.
И то зачем ? Когда можно более естественными способами и эстетически красивыми.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Если влаге уходить некуда и стены снаружи не утеплены, то зимой при морозе будет влага на стенах ввиде конденсата собираться


Дом новый, топят хорошо.

Уходить воде есть куда. Во-первых, уходить будет через проветривание. Собственно в том и цель, хочу проветривать почаще, а не сидеть в духоте, боясь воду упустить. 
Также воду в первую очередь заметно на окнах, но это ооочень редко, надо совсем парную делать, чтобы на стеклопакете испарина выпала.
Воды вообще много надо. Если квартира- однушка с полной площадью порядка 33кв.м. высотой 3м - это уже 100 кубометров. По ~20 грамм на кубометр - вот уже 2 литра, оно же 10 гранёных стаканов, прилично воды в воздухе летает. Приоткрыл окно - за несколько часов литр воды убежал. Ну и надо добавить ещё дофига впитанной в мебель, одежду, стены, без этой удерживаемой воды перепады влажности были бы совсем суровыми.

Да, ещё ессно вода может убегать через поры в стенах к соседям. Если у них ещё более сухо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

Про дистилят в ультразвуковых увлажнителях - сказки. Можно из под крана лить ничего не будет. Перестраховываются.
Вы же не пробовали?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Купите паровой увлажнитель для оранжереи, ставится на ведро. Но электричество жрет 500 вт!

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Можно самому собрать из таких деталей - 
https://ru.aliexpress.com/

На ютюбе есть примеры, как собирать и использовать.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mist+maker

----------


## Харуказе

Не знаю,но мне достаточно открывать окно. Я обычно сплю с открытым окном,даже в -25/ -30. Когда хорошо топят и сильного ветра нет в комнате не особо холодно.

----------


## Anthony

> Про дистилят в ультразвуковых увлажнителях - сказки. Можно из под крана лить ничего не будет. Перестраховываются.
> Вы же не пробовали?


Загадится очень быстро. Вот у меня вода из под крана с кучей белого осадка. Чайник сразу белеет. Да и даже без кипячения налет остается сильный. На моих алтарных чашечках, уже такое шершавое дно, что даже стальная губка не справляется.

----------


## Фил

> Загадится очень быстро. Вот у меня вода из под крана с кучей белого осадка. Чайник сразу белеет. Да и даже без кипячения налет остается сильный. На моих алтарных чашечках, уже такое шершавое дно, что даже стальная губка не справляется.


Если жесткая вода, можно наливать из фильтра.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

Во какой 

https://russian.alibaba.com/product-...20ac69901ZWCda

----------


## Алик

Три года весь отопительный сезон использую ультразвуковой увлажнитель. После двух лет умер излучатель ( пробовал реанимировать горячей водой с лимонной кислотой- не получилось). Купил на Алиэкспрессе новый за 50 руб. - год работает. Но воду использую после фильтрации и умягчения ( а то действительно всё в радиусе метра от увлажнителя становится белёсым от налёта). В связи с этим думал над паровым увлажнителем, но пока не додумал). Плюс разрезал пополам вдоль узкую пятилитровую пластиковую канистру из-под ацетона, сдвинул вверх защитные экраны с двух батарей, поставил внутрь радиаторов эти полуканистры, и опустил защитные экраны на место. Раз в неделю из чайника наливаю в эти недоканистры по два литра воды. 
А так, при крайней сухости воздуха можно на батарею положить сверху пару мокрых махровых  полотенец или одну мокрую махровую простыню. Тоже помогает, пока не высохнет.

----------


## ПавелПас

> А так, при крайней сухости воздуха можно на батарею положить сверху пару мокрых махровых  полотенец или одну мокрую махровую простыню. Тоже помогает, пока не высохнет.


Это при крайней. А если делать так регулярно, выпадание минеральных веществ тряпку превращает быстро в кусок бетона. Да и гнить будет.

----------


## Neroli

> А обозначенных выше проблем - нет?


Увлажнитель у меня для цветов.





> Дом новый, топят хорошо.


В новых домах можно батареи отрегулировать же, чтобы не жарили. Тогда и воздух не сухой.

А вот в старом доме, у меня маман батарейку в одеялко заворачивает (сухое) и тоже норм.

----------


## ПавелПас

> В новых домах можно батареи отрегулировать же, чтобы не жарили. Тогда и воздух не сухой.


Так тогда холодрыга.
Нет, я хочу всё и сразу. Хотеть надо как нормально. Далее как всегда оно получится само.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Кто что делает зимой? Иначе даже в тепле дышать сложно, насколько сухой становится воздух в отопительный сезон.


Мне помогают комнатные растения.

Несколько статей на эту тему:

http://www.vashsad.ua/plants/plants_...nza/show/9622/
http://safetydom.net/atmosphere/3-es...i-vozduha.html
https://davesgarden.com/guides/artic...dry-indoor-air

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2018)

----------

